# Ein Leben als Worgen(Autor: Nasrem)



## Nasrem (26. Mai 2012)

WICHTIGES UPDATE 22.06.2015 !!!

 

Bitte geht auf Seite 2 dieses Themas, dort findet ihr Aktuelle Informationen zu "Ein Leben als Worgen" alle anderen Posts sind nicht mehr up to Date, vielen Dank.

 

 

Hi Leute mein Name ist Nasrem(Also zumindest ingame)

Ich schreibe schon seit einiger Zeit an einer WoW-Geschichte, sie ist zur Cata-Zeit angesiedelt und hält sich im Groben und Ganzen an die Vorlage aus dem Spiel. Aber natürlich gibt es auch Aspekte die nicht zutreffen oder in der echten Vorlage ganz anders sind, das macht es auch für weniger Versierte Spieler leichter in die Geschichte einzutauchen.

Ich hatte diese Geschichte eigendlich ausschließlich für mein Gildenforum geplant, aber da dort im moment nur wenig los ist, und ich die bisherige Geschichte nicht umsonst geschrieben habe, werde ich sie hier veröffentlichen(Änderungen natürlich vorbehalten)
In der Geschichte geht es um einen jungen Helden aus Gilneas, es steht also die Rasse der Worgen im Focus der Geschichte. Im moment habe ich 3 Kapitel fertig, und das 4. werde ich je nach lust und Zeit weiterschreiben. Aber lest erstmal die 3 Fertigen Kapitel.
Einen letzten kleinen Hinweis gebe ich euch noch damit ihr nicht verwirrt seid wenn ihr die Geschichte lest. Beschreibungen von Zaubern und Fähigkeiten entstprechen größtenteils dem alten aussehen, wie sie vor der Visuellen angleichung waren.

Nun aber keine weiteren vorreden, hier sind die Links zum Downloaden

Ein Leben als Worgen - Kapitel 1 (Siehe bearbeitete Version weiter Unten)
Damalige Downloads: 4
Ein Leben als Worgen - Kapitel 2 (Siehe bearbeitete Version weiter Unten)
Damalige Downloads: 2
Ein Leben als Worgen - Kapitel 3 (Siehe bearbeitete Version weiter Unten)
Damalige Downloads: 2

Über Feedback würde ich mich natürlich Freuen, doch bedenkt auch das ich wie die Meisten hier kein Professioneller Author bin, Rechtschreib-, oder Satzfehler bzw. Satzstellungs- oder Formfehler können vorkommen, trotzdem wünsche ich euch viel Spaß beim lesen.

PS: Alle Dateien die meinen Computer verlassen, werden von Norton Internet Security 2013 auf Bedrohungen überprüft und sind zu 100% Schädlingsfrei. Solltet ihr meine Geschichte von einer anderen Quelle als aus dem Buffed-Forum beziehen gibt es keine Garantie das sie Schädlingsfrei sind. Auch übernehme ich keine Haftung für eventuelle Datenfehler in den Dateien die in Seltenen Fällen beim Up-/Download auftreten können.


----------



## Nicnak (27. Mai 2012)

Habe noch nicht alles gelesen. Werd ich aber noch nachholen. 
Stehe auf solche Geschichten. ^^

Was mir bis etz nur aufgefallen ist.
Du schreibst ohne Absätze. Sehr anstrengend zu lesen.

Du schreibst mit sehr vielen Kommas, aber vergisst gelegentlich die Punkte.

"Ellios ging schon lange nicht mehr ohne seinen Kampfstab und seine Lederrüsung
aus dem Haus, gelegentlich nahm er auch Dolch oder *Einhandstreitkolben* mit."

Keine ahnung wie der Fehler genau heißt.
Aber hat er einen Einhandstreitkolben oder mehrere mitgenommen? (konstruktive Kritik)

Das erste Pdf Dokument hat mir auf jedenfall sehr gut gefallen.


----------



## Nasrem (27. Mai 2012)

Ja in dem Satz fehlt das "einen" das ist nen kleiner Formfehler, hatte ja auch vorgewarnt das sowas vorkommen kann. In der nächsten Version von Kapitel 1 ist der dann aber weg danke für den Hinweiß.

PS: Es freut mich das dir die Geschichte bis jetzt gefällt.


----------



## Remaire (27. Mai 2012)

Ich habe bis jetzt erst 1-2 Seiten gelesen aber bis jetzt hat mir gefallen was ich gelesen habe (:.
Mal gucken wie der Rest wird.


----------



## ego1899 (28. Mai 2012)

Nicnak schrieb:


> "Ellios ging schon lange nicht mehr ohne seinen Kampfstab und seine Lederrüsung
> aus dem Haus, gelegentlich nahm er auch Dolch oder *Einhandstreitkolben* mit."
> 
> Keine ahnung wie der Fehler genau heißt.
> Aber hat er einen Einhandstreitkolben oder mehrere mitgenommen? (konstruktive Kritik)



Ist kein Fehler, kann man so schreiben. Geht halt so nicht wirklich eindeutig hervor ob jetzt Plural oder Singular gemeint ist. Kann man sich aber sehr leicht zusammenreimen, weil wohl in diesem Zusammenhang auch die Mehrzahl bei "Dolch" benutzt worde wäre... 
Aber ein Fehler ist das definitiv nicht.


----------



## Nasrem (30. Mai 2012)

Nasrem schrieb:


> Ich schreibe schon seit einiger Zeit an einer WoW-Geschichte, sie ist zur *Cata-Zeit* angesiedelt und hält sich im Groben und Ganzen an die Vorlage aus dem Spiel.



EDIT: Ich bin derzeit am überlegen, ob Ellios nicht im Verlauf seiner Reise auch auf die Pandaren trifft, sich einer von ihnen seiner Reisegruppe anschließt, oder er sogar später selbst nach Pandaria reisen wird.
Meine Entscheidung ist bis jetzt allerdings noch nicht gefallen. Ich möchte erstmal sehen wie sich die Geschichte weiterentwickelt, was von meiner Inspiration der weiterführung abhängt.
Nach dem momentanen verlauf seiner Reise ist das Auftreten von einem Pandaren oder mehreren garnicht so unwahrscheinlich, denn Ellios ist quasi gerade erst dabei zu erfahren welche Rolle das Schicksal für ihn in Azeroth bestimmt hat.
Ich werde euch auf dem Laufenden halten euer


Nasrem


----------



## Nasrem (5. Juni 2012)

EDIT 05.06.2012:

Derzeitig bearbeite ich die Kapitel eins bis drei,es werden mehr Absätze eingefügt, einige Kommas die zu viel sind werden entfernt und nebenbei wird die Geschichte auch nochmals von mir eine Korrekturlesung erhalten. Trotzdem können nach wie vor Fehler oder dergleichen in der Geschichte vorkommen. Wie lange dies alles in allem dauert kann ich nicht genau sagen, aber es ist möglich das bereits abgeschlossene Kapitel, danach weitere Sätze oder Details enthalten werden. Die neuen Kapitel werde ich dann in einem separaten Post hier herein stellen und die alten Downloads entfernen


----------



## Nasrem (5. Juni 2012)

Hier ist das 1. Kapitel Korregiert und mit mehr Absätzen und weniger Komma's, das sollte das Lesen etwas angenehmer gestalten. Kapitel 2 und Kapitel 3 werden demnächst auch folgen.

[attachment=12706:Ein Leben als Worgen - Kapitel 1.pdf]

Viel Spass beim Lesen euer


Nasrem


----------



## Daxius (28. Juni 2012)

bis jetzt richtig klasse gewurden.... 
Weiter so


----------



## Nasrem (14. Juli 2012)

Hi Leute,


Lange hat es nun gedauert aber ich bin soeben mit der Bearbeitung des 2. Kapitels fertig geworden.
Wie schon im 1. Kapitel gibt es nun wesendlich mehr Absätze und weniger Kommas in diesem Kapitel, weiterhin wurden diverse Sätze ergänzt, geändert oder auch neue hinzugefügt. Die Grundstruktur wurde jedoch nicht verändert. Hier der Link zum Download:


[attachment=12768:Ein Leben als Worgen - Kapitel 2.pdf]


Ich wünsche viel spass beim Lesen euer


Nasrem


----------



## Villains (30. Juli 2012)

schön geschrieben


----------



## Nasrem (16. August 2012)

Hi Leute,


Nach nun etwas über einen Monat vergangen ist, habe ich jetzt auch Zeit gefunden das 3. Kapitel komplett zu überarbeiten. Die Überarbeitung hier bezieht sich im Großteil auf das Einfügen von mehr Absätzen, kleinere änderungen in dem ein oder anderen Satz sind ebenfalls vorgenommen worden, sowie ein paar neue Sätze dazu gekommen sind. Alles in allem sind die Veränderungen jedoch nicht so gravierend wie in Kapitel 2.

Nun will ich euch aber nicht länger auf die Folter spannen hier der Download zum bearbeiteten Kapitel 3:

[attachment=12829:Ein Leben als Worgen - Kapitel 3.pdf]


Viel spass beim Lesen euer

Nasrem


----------



## Nasrem (17. August 2012)

Hi leute,

Ich habe nun meine Arbeit am 4. Kapitel der Geschichte wieder aufgenommen, ich möchte nicht zu viel verraten, aber soviel kann ich euch schon sagen, König Genn ist nicht der Einzige Worgische Gilneaner der sich eine Gewisse Zeit lang erfolgreich gegen das Wilde Tier in sich zur wehr setzen konnte. Eine unerwarter, ich sage mal Gast, hat es ebenfalls erfolgreich geschafft sich gegen das Wilde Tier in sich zu verteidigen. Wer dieser Worgen oder diese Worgin ist werdet ihr erfahren wenn das Kapitel fertig ist und ich es hochlade, ebenso werdet ihr noch etwas mehr über Ellios Geschite erfahren. Was dies ist wird allerdings nicht verraten, lest ersteinmal das 3. Kapitel fertig, und vielleicht wird das Nächste Kapitel in 2-4 Wochen Fertig sein, ich gebe jedoch keine Garantie darauf.

Im übrigen, die Entscheidung ob Ellios im Verlauf seiner Reisen auf einen oder mehrere Pandaren Trifft oder es ihn sogar nach Pandaria verschlägt habe ich mittlerweile getroffen.
Ich weiß noch nicht genau wie ich dies in die Geschichte einbauen werde, aber Ellios wird früher oder später die Sagenumwobene Insel Pandaria betreten, was dann auch zurfolge hat, das er unweigerlich auf die Pandaren treffen wird.

soviel ersteinmal von mir man sieht sich euer



Nasrem


----------



## Nasrem (27. Oktober 2012)

Nachdem nun doch einige Zeit ins Land gezogen ist möchte ich euch das 4. Kapitel nicht weiter vorenthalten. Es ist zwar kürzer als die vorangegangenen Kapitel aber nicht viel. Ein neuer Charakter wird sich zu erkennen geben, und es warten noch andere kleinere Überraschungen auf euch.
Im Moment entwickelt sich die Geschichte recht langsam weiter, denn es fehlt mir irgendwie etwas der Elan sie weiter zu schreiben. Aber keine Angst ich werde Ellios und die Anderen nicht im Nirwana verschwinden lassen wie Allimania-DNG oder Grayson Tales. Letzterer hat mich übrigens zu dieser Geschichte inspiriert, woraufhin ich eine eigene Worgengeschichte schreiben wollte, und daraus ist dann halt "Ein Leben als Worgen" entstanden.

Also gebt die Hoffnung nicht auf, auch wenn es manchmal etwas länger bei mir dauert, so werde ich die Geschichte in jedem Fall weiter erzählen. Und jetzt präsentiere ich euch voller Stolz das 4. Kapitel zum Download.

[attachment=12975:Ein Leben als Worgen - Kapitel 4.pdf]

Wie üblich können Rechtschreib-, Satzstellungs- oder Formulierungsfehler im Text sein, ich bin halt wie ich schon weiter oben erwähnte kein Professioneller Autor. Ich hoffe trotzdem das euch die Geschichte gefällt, über Feedback jeglicher Art freue ich mich, denn es Hilft mir gegebenenfalls die Geschichte so zu beeinflussen, das man sie gerne liest. Bis zum nächsten mal also euer


Nasrem


PS: Das Nächste Kapitel(Also Kapitel 5) trägt den Untertitel "Eine unabwendbare Niederlage" Ich denke das ich euch damit zwar die Grundrichtung verrate, jedoch nicht was genau vorfällt, denn im Bezug auf die Gilneanischen Worgen oder das Königreich Gilneas kann dieser Untertitel vielerlei Bedeutung haben. Bis zum nächsten mal also wenn ich das 5. Kapitel hochlade.


----------



## Nasrem (29. Dezember 2012)

Hi Leute,

Ich muss euch leider sagen das im Moment etwas die Luft raus ist bei mir, das 5. Kapitel wird dieses Jahr leider nicht mehr fertig werden. Ich habe im Moment halt andere sachen um die Ohren und da kommt die Zeit für Ellios und seine kleine Familie leider etwas zu kurz. Dennoch wird er seine Reise demnächst fortsetzen(Hoffe ich doch mal ^^), schließlich habe ich euch versprochen das diese Geschichte nicht patu aufhören wird so wie es bei den allseits bekannten Hörspielen von Allimania oder Greyson Tales der Fall war. Gerade letztere Geschichte hätte mich brennend interessiert wie sie weitergegangen wäre. Greyson war nicht so fragil wie Allimania aufgebaut, man hatte hier mehr das Gefühl teil der Geschichte zu werden, was bei Allimania leider etwas fehlte. Sicher Allimania hatte auch seinen Charm, und ich höre mir ab und zu auch noch die Alten Folgen an, aber mit Greyson und seiner Geschichte konnte Allimania in meinen Augen nicht mithalten. Na ja lange Rede kurzer Sinn, komme was wolle ich bin nicht bereit Ellios in der Vergessenheit versinken zu lassen, dazu habe ich bereits zuviel mühe in die 4 bereits bestehenden Kapitel gesteckt. Ich werde die Geschichte in jedem Fall weiterschreiben, nur wann dies der Fall ist kann ich euch noch nicht sagen, aber es gehört auf jeden Fall zu meinen guten Vorsätzen für das Neue Jahr.

Wer mir mal Ingame begegnen möchte kommt auf den Deutschen Server "Malfurion", meine Gilde ist "Der Orden des Phönix" mein derzeitiger Mainchar ist "Lêón" ein Wächter/Wildheit-Druide. Für gewöhnlich bin ich von etwa 17 - 21 Uhr on, es kann aber auch mal passieren das ihr mich morgens zwischen 7 und 9 Uhr online erwischt. Wenn ich einen freien Tag habe bin ich auch mal auserhalb dieser Zeiten online. Dennoch gebe ich euch keine Garantie darauf das ich Täglich online bin, manchmal habe ich halt einfach keinen Bock auf WoW, gibt ja schließlich auch noch sowas wie RL und das ist mir halt wichtiger als WoW. Das wars dann in diesem Jahr für mich, ich klink mich im Buffed-Forum aus, man sieht sich.


Ich wunsch euch allen einen guten Rutsch(Aber rutscht nicht zu tief ;-) )bis zu nächsten mal euer

Nasrem



EDIT 14.01.2013: Ich bin derzeit desöfteren mit einem meiner Twinks on, der Name ist "Kihthara" sie ist ein Weiblicher Pandaren-Mönch(Braumeister/Nebelwirker, Stufe des Twinks am 13.01.2013 20:50 Uhr war 63) Es besteht auch die Möglichkeit das ich mit einem anderen Twink online sein kann, aber wenn ihr nach "Nasrem" fragt, können die Meisten aus meiner Gilde euch sagen ob ich online bin oder nicht.


----------



## Nasrem (30. Januar 2013)

Hi Leute,

mich hat es wieder gepackt, ich setze die Geschichte von Ellios und seiner kleinen Familie fort(wie bereits versprochen) allerdings hängt die weiterendwicklung derzeit etwas da ich erst wieder in die Geschichte finden muss. Aber nichts destotrotz ich schreibe wieder. Zu eurem Glück hatte ich bereits vor dem Jahreswechsel einen beträchtlichen Teil des 5. Kapitels geschrieben. Und es gibt eine Besonderheit an dieser Geschichte die ich bisher noch nicht erwähnt hatte. Die Geschichte wurde größtenteils auf einem Simvally XP-25 geschrieben, einen kleinen kompaktem Pocket-PC(Vorgänger aktueller Smartphones) mit recht geringer Leistung und Windows-Mobile 6.1 was mittlerweile natürlich völlig überholt ist. Das Gerät benutze ich eigendlich nur noch deswegen weil es mir entgegen meines Xperia-PLAY ermöglicht RTF-Dateien auch mobil zu Bearbeiten oder zu erstellen. Die besten Ideen kommen mir halt unterwegs, und ein Notebook wäre mir 1. zu Teuer und 2. zu Sperrig. Außerdem hält der Akku von einem Notebook vielleicht 3-4 Stunden(Optimistisch betrachtet) der vom Simvally hält im Durchschnitt mehr als 6-7 Stunden durch.

Also könnt ihr euch schonmal etwas freuen ich versuche das nächste Kapitel innerhalb der nächsten Wochen fertig zu stellen kann aber nichts versprechen. Ich versuche es jedoch vor ende Februar noch zu schaffen bis dann also euer



Nasrem


----------



## Nasrem (5. Februar 2013)

Hi Leute

Es ist endlich soweit, ich habe das 5. Kapitel beendet. Da die bisherigen Kapitel bisher immer in recht großen Abständen erschienen sind, habe ich mich dazu entschlossen künftige Kapitel kürzer zu gestalten. Die bisherigen Kapitel waren immer zwischen 15-20 DIN A4-Seiten lang, und das schreiben dadurch recht langwierig. Für die neuen kurzen Kapitel plane ich nun immer 6-10 DIN A4-Seiten ein. Ich hoffe durch diese Maßnahme die Kapitel der Geschichte in Kürzeren Abständen hochladen zu können, so das ihr nicht mehr so lange warten müsst. Soviel zu diesem Thema nun wieder zur Sache.(Kapitel 5 ist das 1. Kapitel in dem die geringere Seitenanzahl zum tragen kommt, in diesem Kapitel wird Ellios das Startgebiet um Gilneas verlassen, ob er seine Heimat jemals wiedersehen wird, steht in den Sternen.)


Beim letzten mal haben wir eine nahe bekannte von Ellios kennengelernt, die ihm sehr wichtig war, aber nun nicht mehr ganz die ist, die sie einmal war. Doch Ellios weiß noch nichts von seinem Glück, und so werden sie sich wohl beide freuen wenn sie sich Wiedersehen.
Esirthril, Ellios Meister übernimmt sich beim Kampf um die Hauptstadt etwas, doch Triam wird ihm hilfreich zur Seite stehen. Doch unter all diesen guten Dingen, steht leider, wie zum Gegenteil, der Tod eines jungen Kriegers, dessen Vater seinem Mörder bittere Rache schwört. Aber ich will nicht zuviel verraten, lest lieber dann werdet ihr schon sehen was passiert, oder bessergesagt lesen was passiert.


[attachment=13136:Ein Leben als Worgen - Kapitel 5.pdf]


Ich schreibe bereits eifrig am 6. Kapitel und denke das der Untertitel "Der Schüler des Schülers" euch diesmal nicht so viel Veraten dürfte. Bis zum nächsten mal euer

Nasrem


----------



## Nasrem (19. März 2013)

Hi Leute

Nachdem ihr nun etwas länger warten musstet, bin ich wieder zurück. Die Geschichte entwickelt sich einigermaßen, aber ich hätte gerne eure Hilfe.
Johnathan soll auf einen Jäger treffen, der ihm bei einem Problem behilflich sein soll. Auch er wurde von einem Worgen gebissen und ist seit 50 Jahren nun selbst ein Worgen. Doch war er im Gegenteil zu Johnathan kein Mensch, sondern ein Nachtelf. Durch viele fähige Allianz-Gelehrte, hat man im Gegensatz zum Königreich Gilneas, hier schon sehr früh ein Serum gegen das wilde Tier im Worgen gehabt, weswegen dieser Nachtelfische Worgen nur eine sehr kurze Zeitspanne vom wilden Tier kontrolliert wurde. Aber zurück zum Thema, Eure Hilfe.
Ich möchte gerne einen Namen für diesen Jäger von euch haben, allerdings sollte der Name schon Elfisch klingen. Desweiteren sollte er auch in Wirklichkeit ein WoW-Jäger der Allianz sein(Ich werde das Prüfen). Ungeeignete Namen, oder Namen von Horden-Jägern sind ausgeschlossen. Es soll halt schon der Wirklichkeit in diesem Bezug entsprechen.


Zum Charakter des Jägers ohne Namen, und seiner Rolle in der Geschichte:

Der Jäger ist vor 50 Jahren zum Worgen geworden, sein volles Alter beträgt jedoch 347 Jahre(Nachtelfenalter halt ^^). Das er zum Worgen wurde hat seinen Kampfgeist buchstäblich Zerstört. Er hat zwar mittlerweile akzeptiert das er ein Worgen ist, und es für den Worgenfluch keine Heilung gibt. Aber seitdem er ein Worgen ist hat er nicht mehr gekämpft. Nun lebt er zurückgezogen in Nachthafen, dem kleinen Dorf in Moonglade. Sein Begleiter(Pet, in der Geschichte hat der Jäger nur eines) ist der legendäre Loque'nahak, der der Gefährte der Har'koa ist. Vor langer Zeit hatte der Jäger ihm das Leben gerettet, woraufhin Loque sich ihm anschloss, und ihn auf seinen reisen begleitete. Ich gebe hier zu bedenken das es sich auch bei Loque'nahak um einen Intelligenten Charakter handelt, der dem Jäger aus freien stücken folgt. Er ist also nicht dasselbe willenlose Tier wie in WoW, denkt daran wenn ihr euren Namen vorschlagt, Loque und der Jäger sind sehr gute Freunde, und nicht nur einfach Jäger und Pet. Der Jäger und auch Loque'nahak sind Side-Charakter, sie werden nur einmalig oder Puktuell in der Geschichte erwähnt, so wie der Mächtige Magier Sevérus(Name entliehen von meinem Gildenmeister, und der ist in WoW auch wirklich Magier ^^). Ich weiß noch nicht ob er später in der Geschichte nochmals auftreten wird, aber wenn es nach mir geht halte ich dies nicht für unwahrscheinlich.


Und hier nochmals die Vorrausetzungen für den Namen:

Namenseigenschaften: Elfisch klingender Name
Vorraussetzung für zulässigkeit: Muss ein Existierender Nachtelfen-Allianzcharakter sein, Hordencharaktere sind ausgeschlossen
Server: Egal
Serverregion: EU
Bewerbungen: Nur per PN an mich.
Sonstiges: Vereinbarkeit mit den Charakterzügen die oben beschrieben werden. Der Namensgeber räumt mir, dem Autor Nasrem, das Recht ein, den Namen in meiner Geschichte frei und unbeschränkt zu verwenden. Da dies ein Fanprojekt ist wird es keine Vergütungen oder dergleichen dafür geben.


Nun aber wieder zur geschichte

Heute habe ich für euch nicht nur das aktuelle Kapitel, sondern die 5 Vorherigen noch mit dazu. Alles fein säuberlich in eine PDF-Datei gepackt, und Seitenmäßig so angeglichen das ein neues Kapitel immer auf einer neuen Seite beginnt. Das 6. Kapitel beginnt auf Seite 78 und hat etwa 6 Seiten. Hier der Download-Link:

[attachment=13170:Ein leben als Worgen - Kapitel 1-6.pdf]


Ich hoffe euch gefällt was ihr lesen werdet, Kapitel 7 trägt den Untertitel "Die Wahrheit", lasst euch überraschen was dies bedeutet, ich verrat nix ^^


----------



## Nasrem (11. Mai 2013)

Hi Leute,

Ich muss leider feststellen das bisher nicht ein Vorschlag bei mir eingegangen ist. Daher werde ich die Geschichte demnächst fortsetzen. Ich habe mich für den Namen "Luthiell Thel'rim" entschieden. Ich weiß nicht ob der Name auf einem WoW-Server existiert oder nicht, ich habe ihn zufällig Gewählt weil er einfach Elfisch klingt, Kapitel 7 ist soweit auch bereits Fertig und muss nur noch eine Korrekturlesung erhalten, magrinale Bestandteile von Kapitel 8 wurden bereits geschrieben, jedoch gibt es bis jetzt noch keinen Untertitel für dieses Kapitel. Je nachdem wie die Geschichte sich entwickelt wird Luthiell das erste mal in Kapitel 8 vorkommen, spätestens aber in Kapitel 9. Ich werde versuchen das 7. Kapitel in den nächsten Tagen online zu stellen.

Bis dann also euer 
Nasrem


----------



## Nasrem (9. Juli 2013)

Hi Leute

Entschuldigt bitte die lange Wartezeit, aber mein RL geht nun mal vor. Ich bin derzeit nichteinmal großartig in WoW oder einem anderen MMO oder MMORPG unterwegs. Ich habe mir mal wieder die Zeit genommen in letzter Zeit den Klassiker Final Fantasy VII wieder auszupacken, und zwischendurch etwas Skyrim zu zocken. Natürlich ist Kapitel 7 schon seit Wochen fertig, aber ich habe halt in den Letzten Wochen nicht daran gedacht es hoch zu laden. Das hole ich heute nach, und gebe euch nun auch den Untertitel vom in der Entstehung befindlichen Kapitel 8 preis.



OK Back to Topic

Kapitel 7 trägt wie ihr schon erfahren habt den Untertitel "Die Wahrheit". Der Jäger Luthiell Thel'rim wird in diesem Kapitel leider noch nicht vorkommen, es geht hier eher um Johnathan, Triams Jugendfreund. Es gibt einige Ungereimtheiten in seinem Leben, die im 7. Kapitel zum Teil ergründet werden und im 8. Kapitel fortgesetzt werden. Das 7. Kapitel, ist mit nur etwa 5 Seiten das kürzeste das ich bisher hochgeladen habe. Das Nächste werde ich versuchen wieder länger zu gestalten, denn in diesem Kapitel wird Luthiell seinen Auftritt haben, und soviel sei gesagt, Johnathan ist nicht der Einzige der mit gewissen, ich sage mal Differenzen seiner Worgischen Gestalt Probleme hat. Mehr erfahrt ihr, sobald das Kapitel fertig und hochgeladen ist. Hier aber ersteinmal Kapitel 7

[attachment=13306:Ein Leben als Worgen - Kapitel 7.pdf]

Hier nochmal der Hinweis das Luthiell's Begleiter Loque'nahak ein Intelligenter und eigenständiger Charakter ist. Wie im Spiel ist er auch in der Geschichte der Gefährte der Har'koa(Ihr wisst schon, die etwa 10mal so große Schneeleopardengöttin, die genau so wie Loque aussieht, und die ihr im Verlauf einer Questreihe in Zul'Drak aus der Gefangenschaft der Drakkari befreit). Das bedeutet das Loque aufgrund dieses Umstandes, auch gewisse besondere Fähigkeiten besitzt. Und die Gabe wie ein Mensch zu sprechen ist nur eine davon. Also wundert euch nicht, falls Loque früher oder später anfängt zu sprechen. Auf weitere seiner besonderen Fähigkeiten gehe ich jetzt allerdings nicht ein. Kapitel 8 trägt im übrigen den Untertitel "Vergangenheit und Gegenwart". Bis zum nächsten mal also euer


Nasrem


----------



## Nasrem (20. Juli 2013)

Hi Leute

Wie sagt man so schon, 1. Kommt es anders und 2. als man denkt. Die Geschichte unterliegt einer kleinen Planänderung, ich gehe im 8. Kapitel nur vage weiter auf Johnathan ein. Der Grund dafür ist, das ich mehr Raum für Luthiells Geschichte brauchte. Johnathan ist zwar in dem Sinne kein Side-Charakter, aber auch keine der Hauptfiguren, außerdem soll man verstehen warum Luthiell so ist wie er ist. Er mag ja vielleicht ein Worgen sein, aber er ist in seinem Herzen immer noch ein Nachtelf.

Aber wie ist es überhaupt dazu gekommen das Luthiell zum Worgen werden konnte? Denn Nachtelfen sind aufgrund ihrer Magischen Verbindung die sie mal zum Sonnenbrunnen besaßen, in dieser Geschichte eigentlich immun gegen den Worgenfluch. Warum also wirkte der Worgenfluch dann also auf ihn ? Ist Luthiell vielleicht mit einer Mutierten Version des Worgenfluches infiziert worden, der auch bei Nachtelfen wirkung zeigt ? Oder gibt es vielleicht eine andere Plausible Erklärung für seine Verwandlung in einen Worgen ? Wird Luthiell es schaffen endlich einzusehen was er nun ist ? Oder wird er weiter an seinen alten Gepflogenheiten festhalten ? Wird er endlich akzeptieren das er trotzdem er nun seit über 50 Jahren ein Worgen ist, trotzdem wertvoll für die Streitkräfte der Allianz sein kann ? Fragen über Fragen, und ein Paar davon werden vielleicht im 8. Kapitel beantwortet, welches im übrigen kurz vor der Fertigstellung steht.



Viel Spaß beim grübeln euer

Nasrem


----------



## Nasrem (29. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Leute


Lang hat es gedauert aber nun ist es so weit, die Geschichte geht in die Nächste Runde. Und als kleinen Trost für die Lange Wartezeit, gibt es nicht nur Kapitel 8(Untertitel: Vergangenheit und Gegenwart) sondern gleich dazu auch das erst vor kurzem fertiggestellte Kapitel 9(Untertitel: Ursius) als Dreingabe hinzu.
Nun werden also endlich eure Fragen über den mysteriösen Jäger Luthiell beantwortet, über den ich schon in vorangegangenen Posts geschrieben habe. Na seid ihr schon gespannt ? Dann nur zu, ladet die PDF herunter und lest.
Und wer sich etwas in der WoW-Lore auskennt, bei dem klingelts bei dem Namen Ursius. Besonders WoW-Classic Druiden-Veteranen sollte dieser Name noch ein Begriff sein, hat er doch das Leben(Und auch die Spielweise) eines Stufe 10-Druiden enorm verändert sofern man seine Questreihe abgeschlossen hat. Ich beziehe mich hier auf einen Classic-Aspekt von WoW, der so im aktuellen Spiel(leider) nicht mehr vorkommt. Mehr werd ich aber nicht verraten sonst hättet ihr ja nichts mehr zu lesen.


[attachment=13399:Ein Leben als Worgen - Kapitel 8-9.pdf]


Viel Spass also beim lesen euer


Nasrem


----------



## Nasrem (23. Januar 2014)

Hi Leute,

Ich habe in den letzten Wochen das Forum verfolgt, und ich muss leider feststellen das die letzten 3 Kapitel wohl kein Interesse mehr hervorgerufen haben.
Daher gebe ich bekannt das ich hier keine weiteren Kapitel mehr hoch laden werde. Diejenigen die noch Interesse an der Geschichte haben, können sich gerne per PN bei mir melden, denn wie ich bereits versprochen habe wird diese Geschichte nicht plötzlich aufhören, so wie es bei Greyson Tales war. Dessen Geschichte mich schon weiter interessiert hätte, denn sie begann mit dem letzten Teil erst richtig Fahrt aufzunehmen.

Nichts desto trotz, es wird keine weiteren PDF-Dateien der Geschichte hier geben, was aber wie ich bereits angedeutet habe nicht bedeutet, das ich aufhöre sie weiter zu schreiben. Ich schreibe sie für einige Freunde die, diese Geschichte toll finden weiter, zwar nicht mehr so rapide wie zuvor, aber fortsetzen tue ich sie.
Es steht jedem der Interesse daran hat frei mich mit einer Persönlichen Nachricht zu kontaktieren, und die aktuelle Version der Geschichte anzufordern. Das einzige was ich dafür dann brauch ist eine E-Mailadresse in der PN die mir sagt wohin die Geschichte geschickt werden soll.


machts gut und viel Spaß ingame euer

Nasrem


----------



## alphadragon (12. Februar 2015)

Wow, das klingt echt geil!


----------



## Nasrem (22. Juni 2015)

Falls sich doch nochmal jemand hier hin verirrt, den vielleicht interessiert wie die Geschichte weiter geht, der kann sie auf DeviantArt finden. Im Gegensatz zum Buffed-Forum müsst ihr die Geschichte dort nicht Herunterladen um sie zu lesen, sondern könnt sie direkt im Browser lesen(Sofern ihr ein PDF-Plugin für euren Browser installiert habt). Nachfolgend findet ihr die Links zu den Verschiedenen Kapiteln.

 

 

Link zu: Ein Leben als Worgen - Kapitel 1-6

http://nasrem.deviantart.com/art/Ein-leben-als-Worgen-Kapitel-1-6-370955456

 

Link zu: Ein Leben als Worgen - Kapitel 7-13

http://nasrem.deviantart.com/art/Ein-leben-als-Worgen-Kapitel-7-13-526157258

 

Link zu: Ein Leben als Worgen - Kapitel 14

http://nasrem.deviantart.com/art/Ein-leben-als-Worgen-Kapitel-14-541240903

 

 

Außerdem nur auf DeviantArt zu finden, die Übersetzung des 1. Kapitels ins Englische der Link dazu ist weiter unten

 

Link zu: A Life as a Worgen - Chapter 1

http://nasrem.deviantart.com/art/A-Life-as-a-Worgen-Chapter-1-534998348

 

 

 

Alle Kapitel lassen sich natürlich auch Downloaden, wenn man das unbedingt möchte. So das war es soweit von mir, ich klink mich aus euer

 

Nasrem


----------



## Volker1234 (23. April 2018)

Hi,

 

find ich cool.

 

Viele Grüße

 

Volker1234


----------

